# Will NASA announce today that UFOs exist?



## anotherlife (Dec 14, 2017)

Check this out. 

Do aliens exist? On the eve of NASA announcing they do (possibly), we celebrate those who've long been convinced UFOs are real. And even Stephen Hawking isn't ruling them out... yes, really!


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 14, 2017)

This may also mean that those who saw demons were right too.  

How about the belligerent skeptics who constantly denounced everything calling for a government authority before they would allow a debate?


----------

